# ***...تعريف ب الهندسه البحريه وبما تهتم وتدرس ...****



## Eng-Maher (1 مايو 2008)

الهندسه البحريه 
واسم القسم فى الكليات المختصه والاهليه بمصر كالاتى

Naval architecture and Marine Engineering

قسم الهندسه البحريه وعماره السفن​

يهتم القسم بدراسه الاتى

1- دراسه علم حركه الماء
2-دراسه التحليل الانشائى للسفن
3-دراسه القواعد الخاصه ب المنظمات والهيئات التى تشرف على بناء السفن
4- دراسه علم الاحتراق الداخلى وب الاخص محركات الديزل
5-دراسه نظريه عمل المحركات
6-دراسه الرياضيات (المعادلات التفاضليه - والرياضه التطبيقيه -والتحليل العددى )
7-اقتصاديات السفن
8- معاير الجوده
9-دراسه محطات القوى البحريه 
10- دراسه علم الثرموديناميكا وعلوم انتقال الحراره
11- تصميم السفن .. ودراسه حالات التصميم وانشاء العقود بين المالك والترسانه الخاصه ب البناء
12- الترسانه البحريه
13- القانون البحرى والتلوث البيئى فى المياه .( كا عقوبات ومخالفات ).
14- دراسه الفلويد ميكانيك والهيدرودينامك 
15- الرسم الهندسى الخاص ب السفن .( اى العماره البحريه ).
16 - دراسه علم هندسه الشواطىء ( الحفر بداخل المياه .. المنصات البحريه .. انواع المنصات ..الخ )


----------



## gadoo20042004 (26 مايو 2008)

رائع ما ذكرته و لكن اسمح لى بالاضافة
1- بناء السفنship construction
2- تصميم الرفاصات propeller design
3- انتاج السفن ship building
4- اداء السفن ship performance
5- مبادىء العمارة البحرية ثم العمارة البحرية (دراسة بتعمق)
6- تكاليف بناء السفن shipbuilding costs


----------



## الالهام (27 مايو 2008)

مهندس/ماهر---- مهندس/تامر --- الله ينور ---- تذكرنا الماضى وشكرا ---------- م/الخولى


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 مايو 2008)

شكرا يا باشمهندس الخولى والله الموفق .. ومنور المنتدى اكيد


----------



## vendetta (5 يوليو 2008)

طب ممكن كتب توضح الموضوع وتدعمه اكتر او موقع وتكون افتنا جدااااااااااااا لو تحط لينكات بفيدوهات تعليم او انشاء وربنا يهدينا ويكرمنا جميعا negotiator_car ياهؤ على فكره


----------



## ابو خليل الرايق (9 يوليو 2008)

*thanks*

شكرا كان شرح جيد كمقدمة سهلة للتعرف على الهندسة البحرية


----------



## أبوظافر (28 يوليو 2008)

يسلمووووووو على هذه التوضيحات


----------



## سامح توفيق (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ميكانيكى كمبيوتر (8 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا فعلا كنا احتاج لمعرفه هذه الاشياء


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 يناير 2009)

الف شكر لكم احبائى المهندسين


----------



## aalexandriae (24 يناير 2009)

*تعريف الهندسة البحرية*

هذا هو المختصر المفيد


----------



## عشق البحر (1 مايو 2009)

*اسمحولي*

ويوجد في صناعة السفن الأبعاد الرئيسيه لصناعة وبناء واصلاح السفن 
1-البعد الاقتصادي
2-البعد التكنولوجي ( التقني ) و الهندسى 
3- البعد البيئى ويشمل الموارد والخامات والطاقة وحسن استغلالها وكذلك الحفظ على البيئه
من ملوثات هذه الصناعة
4- البعد البشري ...وفرة الكوادر الهندسيه والفنيه المتخصصه .

وشكرا مع تحياتي واحترامي 
عشق البحر :56::7::56:


----------



## duosrl (18 مايو 2009)

eng-maher قال:


> الهندسه البحريه
> واسم القسم فى الكليات المختصه والاهليه بمصر كالاتى
> 
> naval architecture and marine engineering
> ...


*مشكور اخى وياريت المزيد فى هذا المجال... الف شكر*


----------



## محمد187 (18 مايو 2009)

بارك الله في اعضاء المنتدي وج ما به من العلم والمعرفه صدقه جاريه لاصحابه
هكذا تتقدم الامم بالدراسه والحوار العلمي والمعرفي المتقدم في جميع المجالات
وهكذا عودنا المهندسون بالمبادره والاقدام علي كل ما هو نافع لامتهم ودينهم


----------



## Eng-Maher (18 مايو 2009)

وعليكم السلام
مشكورين اخواتى والملتقى هنا لخدمتكم كلكم والف شكر لكم


----------



## marino (31 مايو 2009)

هل هناك ترابط بين الهندسة البحرية وتخصصي الفيزياء البحرية


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 يونيو 2009)

marino قال:


> هل هناك ترابط بين الهندسة البحرية وتخصصي الفيزياء البحرية


 


اخى الحبيب

على الربط هذا المواد التى تدرس للفيزياء البحريه .. واكيد فى ارتباط بين القسم الهندسى البحرى وعلوم فيزياء البحر .

http://marine.kau.edu.sa/*******.aspx?Site_ID=150&lng=AR&cid=40248&URL=www.kau.edu.sa


----------



## عـبـدالله العتيبي (17 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك يا (( مهندس : ماهر ))

لدي اختبار ومقابله شخصيه للتدريس في قسم الهندسه البحريه بتخصص اعمار سفن وذلك بعد ابتعاثي للدراسه بدرجة الماجتستير لاعمار السفن .. 
الرجاء أفادتي ما المطلوب مني ..؟ قبل التوجه الى الاختبار والمقابله الشخصيه .
هذا ولكم مني جزيل الشكر ..
اخوكم : المهندس : عـبـدالله العتيبي


----------



## dalia d (18 يونيو 2009)

شكرا كتير على التوضيح لهاد القسم انا كان نفسي كتيييير أدرس هندسة بحريه لاني سمعت عنها كتير بس للأسف مو موجوده في بلادنا في فلسطين لهيك اخترت أدرس هندسة بناء


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 يونيو 2009)

عـبـدالله العتيبي قال:


> شكرا لك يا (( مهندس : ماهر ))
> 
> لدي اختبار ومقابله شخصيه للتدريس في قسم الهندسه البحريه بتخصص اعمار سفن وذلك بعد ابتعاثي للدراسه بدرجة الماجتستير لاعمار السفن ..
> الرجاء أفادتي ما المطلوب مني ..؟ قبل التوجه الى الاختبار والمقابله الشخصيه .
> ...


 
اخى عبدالله مرحبا بيك

اخى الفاضل ... دراسه العماره البحريه تعتمد كتير على تحليل الاجهادات والفهم الجيد للرياضيات
انصحك بفهم دا بشكل كتير .. والتصميم ساهل جدا لمعرفه الاشياء الاساسيه:77:


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 يونيو 2009)

dalia d قال:


> شكرا كتير على التوضيح لهاد القسم انا كان نفسي كتيييير أدرس هندسة بحريه لاني سمعت عنها كتير بس للأسف مو موجوده في بلادنا في فلسطين لهيك اخترت أدرس هندسة بناء


 


شكرا اختاه شرفتى كتير


----------



## 573rif (6 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك و نطلب منك وضع لينكات أو فديو لأي جزء يخص الهندسه البحريه


----------



## amir dream (9 يوليو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Abu_Taha (20 يوليو 2009)

مشكورين على الافادة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 أغسطس 2009)

مرحبا اخى اسلام ............ شرفت الملتقى


----------



## اسلام صلاح الدين (2 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جداًبارك الله لك


----------



## عمرو محمد محمد من (8 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا علي الفهرس لمعرفه من اين ابدا


----------



## saleh_12 (11 سبتمبر 2009)

أشكرك على هذه المشاركة أنا أدرس الهندسة البحرية وأتمنى أن نبقى على تواصل عبر المنتدى


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا م \ ماهرعلى هذا المجهود ومع مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله *


----------



## mohamed garib (25 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور حبيبي علي ما قدمته عسي يكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mahmoud_marin (25 سبتمبر 2009)

انا عضو جديد اسأل عن الغوص تحت الماء أ ريد ان أشارك في هدا الموضوع و أريد ان أنفع اخواني في هدا المجال .
كوني متحصل على شهادة الغوص و انامولع بهدا المجال . وشكرا .


----------



## علي الصغير (26 سبتمبر 2009)

رائع التوضيح يا باشمهندس 
لكن في استفسار مهم جدا المجالات والتطبيقات الواضحة للهندسة البحرية
زي مجالات الشغل : ملاحة بحرية ,صيانة سفن ,تصميم, الخ...


----------



## علي الصغير (26 سبتمبر 2009)

mahmoud_marin قال:


> انا عضو جديد اسأل عن الغوص تحت الماء أ ريد ان أشارك في هدا الموضوع و أريد ان أنفع اخواني في هدا المجال .
> كوني متحصل على شهادة الغوص و انامولع بهدا المجال . وشكرا .


 جميل جدا اخي الكريم 
اتمني من حضرتك تفيدنا وتقول لنا ايه فوايد شهادتك للغوص
كمان تقول لنا ازاي ناخدهاوايه هي الشروط اللازمة ليها
واخيرا اخدتها منين؟وهتشتغل بيها فين؟
اعذرني علي الاطالة


----------



## العملاق الصغير (17 ديسمبر 2009)

thank u


----------



## alnobi (21 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لكل الاخوة القائمين علي هذا المنتدي الرائع,انا فني هندسة بحرية و اعمل بالتحديد في مجال صيانة (outboard eng)و صيانة الدبابات البحرية (jetski) المشكلة ان اغلب هذه المعدات اصبحت تعمل و تعتمد علي الحساسات في كل شئ بمعني اذا حدث اي عطل يجب اكتشافها من خلال برامج معينة بجهاز الكمبيوتر,سؤالي هو هل هناك مواقع مواكبة لهذا التطور بحيث يمكن الاستفادة منه؟ و لو هناك كتب في هذا المجال اكون شاكر لكم. ارجو منكم الاهتمام بالرد و انا واثق تماما من ذلك. و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## bibo299 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

salut je suis un étudiant algérien et je sait qui trouve des documentations sur la turbine et en francé s'il vous plait ci non en englait


----------



## ahmed fo2sh (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## esamelyamany (23 ديسمبر 2009)

تمام ولك الشكر لو فيه تدعيم بالصور والفديو يكون افيد للجميع - ولكن مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (19 يناير 2010)

يا باشمهندس تامر اسف ومن غير فزلكه المصطلحات الفنيه اللى سيادتك كتبتها لو انك قرأت رؤوس المواضيع التى قام بسردها كبير المهندسين البحريين الباشمهندس ماهر سوف تجد ان كل مصطلحاتك بل واكثر منها لكن ليست هذه هى القصه انما اطلب من سيادتك شرح تفصيلى لطلبة الهندسه البحريه لعملية الأتزان فى السفن وحسابها مع كيفية حساب الحموله الطنيه لكل بوصه غاطس --- وشكرأ*


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (21 يناير 2010)

تعريف الترسانه البحريه الترسانه البحريه - هى عباره عن ورشه كبيره ومتسعه او مصنع كبير لبناء واصلاح وصيانة السفن ويجب ان يكون مطل على البحر مباشره لطلوع وانزال الوحدات البحريه من والى الورشه وتتكون هذه الترسانه من عدة اقسام لعملية اتمام نجاح *تلك الكيان الضخم 1- الأداره العامه وهى المسئوله عن هذا الكيان بكامل هيئاته ومنشأته وعماله وموظفيه وكل ما يخص هذا المكان 2-الأداره الفنيه وهى المسئوله عن ادارة وتنفيذ العمليات داخل الورشه وبالطبع منهم المهندسين البحريين من مهندسى بناء وميكانيكا السفن *3-الفنيون ويفضل ان يكونوا خريجى بناء سفن ليتم التواصل مع المهندسين بسهوله ويسر والعمال طبعأ اللذين هم عصب هذا المكان فمنه اللحامين وعمال التوضيب والتقطيع والنجارين والتجهيزات البحريه والخراطون والغطاسون----الخ-- الخ--- الخ  4- ورشة الأنشاءات البحرية 5-القزق الميكانيكى او الأحواض لعمليات الرفع والأنزال 6- قسم المولد لوفت وقدتحدثت عنه سابقأ 7-قسم النجاره ويشمل النجاره البحريه ونجارة الديكور 8- قسم الخراطه والفريزه وذلك لصناعة عمدان الرفاص والدفف والريشه 9-الغطاسون وذلك للكشف عن الوحدات البحريه تحت الماء واعمال اخرى كثيره 10- قسم اللحام 11--- بأقول اييه ما تيجوا نعمل ترسانة---------------------------*


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (23 يناير 2010)

الرسم الهندسى للسفن هو عباره عن خطوط او lines حيث نقوم اولأ بعمل beath line او الخط الأساسى ومنه نبدأ بعملية رسم تخطيطى للسفينه حيث نقوم بعمل خطوط رأسيه تسمى fream spacing وهى المسافه بين كل عود او فريم منه نحدد نحدد fream قطاع المنتصف للسفينه الطولى للمقطع الجانبى الذى سوف جانب الوحده البحريه بالكامل من نقطة المقدمه الى نقطة المؤخره ومن عند نقطة المنتصف نقوم بعمل رسم boody plane للوحده وهو عباره عن مربع او مستطيل بعرض الوحده الكلى وذلك من اعرض مقطع وهو منطقة منتصف السفينه وبأرتفاع الوحده الكلى وبعد ذلك نقوم برسم الwater lines او خطوط المياه كما فى الجدول o.t كلأ حسب ارتفاعه وهى خطوط افقيه فىالمسقط الجانبى والرأسى ثم نقوم برسم خطوط الباتوك PATUKS وهى تكون على شكل رأسى فى المسقط الجانبىوشكل كيرف انسيابى فى المسقط الرأسى والأفقى ويقسم هذا المربع او المستطيل الى قسمين عرضيين الأول نصف عرض فريمات المقدمه FOR والأخر نصف عرض المؤخره AFT وبعد ذلك ايضأ نقوم برسم خط طولى اأفقى بطول الوحده ليكون C.L ليكون قطاع منتصف السفينه من أعلى اومن المسقط الأفقى تم ندخل على ال BOODY PLAN وعن طريق الجدول أو الأوفست بتحديد ارتفاعات ال K.L لجميع الفريمات ولتكن المقدمه وهى نقطة الأرينه لكل فريم وبعد ذلك نبدأ بتحديد نقط خطوط المياه وهى خطوط أفقية الشكل ولتكن W.L 1,2,3,4,5,6الى نقطة M.D او الكاورته الرئيسيه وكلها عباره عن انصاف عروض ثم نكمل بعد الى جزء فى السفينه ولتكن S.D او الصن دك ثم نقوم بعمل نفس الطريقه فى المؤخره وترقم الفريمات مثلأ من 0الى 100 وهى نفس الفريمات او العيدان الموجوده داخل الوحده والباتكوكس فهو يقسم داخل المربع الى ثلاثة او اربع اقسام متساويه رأسيه عند المقدمه ومثلها عند المؤخره لنأخذ عليها جميع ارتفاعات الفريمات ثم نقوم بتوصيل نقط كل فريم على حده ليعطى بذلك الشكل الشكل الخارجى للفريمات او البدن الخارجى للسفينه وبما اننا قدقمنا برسم المسقط الرأسى للسفينه وكذا الجانبى ومنه نأخذ جميع انصاف عروض الفريمات ونضعها فى المسقط الأفقى من خطوط مياه او باتوكس وذلك عن طريق الخط الطولى الذى ذكر سابقأوالذى يمثل قطاع طولى للمنتصف من اعلى وعليه توضع وضع قراءة كل فريم مخطوط المياه ليعطى شكل السفينه من اعلى من اضيق نقطه عند المقدمه الى الأعرض فالأعرض الى ان نصل الى نقطة المؤخره وهو يعطى الشكل الطولى للوحده من اعلى بداية ون الأرينه الى الصن دك وتظهر خطوط باتوكس فى المسقط الجانبى على شكل خطوط رأسيه وفى *الرأسى والأفقى على شكل كيرفات انسيابية الشكل علمأ بأن جميع الخطوط يجب ان تكون انسيابية الشكل حتى تتطايق المساقط الثلاثه بعضها البعض ولا ننسى ان نقوم بترقيم جميع الفريمات فى المساقط الثلاثه مع توضيح FRAMESالعيدان وال BULCK HEADS البلم والأعصابWEB FRAMES ولا ننسى استخدام مقياس رسم محدد SCALE ---------- والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## amanikamaleldin (23 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
محتاجة كتب لتصميم السفن (البنطون المستخدم لتنظيف البحر من البقع النفظية skimmer ponton 300ton storage )بالنسبة للابعاد موجودة وهي 30*10*2.5 m عايزة احدد نوع الدعامات الداخلية للبنطون


----------



## omar abdelsadek (23 يناير 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اعطاك الله العافيه وادام عليك الصحه
دائما الى الامام 
وننتظر الجديد 
فى حفظ الله*


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (23 يناير 2010)

لاتبخلوا بمعلوماتكم القيمه على اخوانكم بالمنتدى


----------



## SAIF.A.GHANNAI (8 فبراير 2010)

اصدقــــــــــــــائى المهندسين ارجو افادتى بمتطلبات السلامة للقاطرات البحرية والعاملين عليها عند تقديم خدمات استقبال الناقلات النفطية وترصيفها بالموانئ النفطية


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (13 فبراير 2010)

تعريف مركز الثقل فى السفن هى النقطه التى تؤثر فيها وتمر بها ثقل جميع الأجزاء المكونه للأزاحه الكليه او كتلة السفينه وتؤثر رأسيأ الى اسفل خلال هذه النقطه ومعرفة هذه النقطه مهم جدأ من الناحيه العمليه لمعرفة مكان هذه النقطه عند وضع او اضافة اوزان او نقلها على ظهر السفينه من مكان الى اخر حتى تتأكد ان السفينه تبحر وهى متزنه وعند بناء السفينه فأن كل جزء يكون معلوم وزنه ومعلوم بعده عن مستويات أو خطوط اساسيه ولتكن خط ال keel وخط المنتصف ويمكن ايجاد مركز مركز ثقل السفينه بأستخدام قاعدة العزوم اذا علمت قيمة كل جزء فى السفينه وبعده عن خطى ال keel وcenter line وذلك بضرب المسافات فى الأوزان وبقسمة مجموعها الجبرى على الوزن الكلى ينتج بعد مركز ثقل السفينه عن الخط المطلوب ----------- وفقكم الله وشكرأ


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (13 فبراير 2010)

سؤال فنى ------- ما هى اشهر سفينه ؟


----------



## egole (23 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (28 فبراير 2010)

الابعادالرئيسيه للسفينه هى 1ـ الطول الكلى --- وهو طول المركب مبتدئأ من اول نقطه فى المقدمه الى اخر نقطه فى المؤخره ويستعمل هذا الطول للمركب فقط عند دخول الحوض الجاف اما عند تصميم المراكب فيستعمل الطول بين العمودين والعمودين هما العمود الآمامى والعمود الخلفى وتشمل كلآ من العمودين من تقابل خط رأسى مع نقطة تقابل خط الحمل المائى حيث ان خط الحمل المائى هو الخط او المستوى التى تنغمس فيه السفينه عندما تكون محمله بحملها الكامل وهذا الخط يكون افقى تمامأ بغض النظر عن حالة اتزان السفينه 2- اتلعرض الكلى -- هو البعد الذى يمثل اعرض بعد فى المركب ويمكن اظهاره فى المسقط او القطاع الجانبى لآى جانب ويقاس بخارج التلويح الجانبى لآى جانب من المركب أى يشترك مع سمك التلويح الجانبى 3-العمق الكلى للسفينه --- وهو البعد الذى يمثل عمق المركب ويقاس رأسيأ مبتدءأ من اسفل نقطه فى الرينه الى اعلى نقطه فى الكاورته m.d 4- الغاطس--- هو البعد الرئيسى الذى يمثل الجزء المنغمس فى المركب اما الجزء الظاهر من المركب فهو الجزء المكشوف من السفينه ويساوى العمق الحقيقى ناقصأ الجزء الغاطس منها --------- ولكم وافر الأحترام


----------



## مهندس طموح555 (4 مارس 2010)

مشكوورين ع التعريفات القيمه


----------



## وائل العزازى (9 مارس 2010)

الله ينور عليك يابودحدوح ياجاااااااااااااااااامد 
جالك العزازى الاسد مش تعرفنا ان فيه ناس محترمة فى منتديات محترمة كده


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (11 مارس 2010)

ارجو ذكر وتعريف المصطلحات الفنيه البحريه


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (11 مارس 2010)

مرحبأ بك يا اسد المنتدى ملىء بالوحوش


----------



## mo_eltair (11 مارس 2010)

_مشكوووووووووووووور_


----------



## hatem_me (12 مارس 2010)

thank you for that


----------

